# Reel Worthless Video



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

http://community.anglertube.com/_Reel-Worthless-7-27-09wmv/video/736311/31348.html


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good job Myles. I caught my first YFT last week on a charter in Venice, but it was quite a bit smaller than yours- maybe 60 lbs for mine. Thanks for the post. Looks like you are on the fish as usual.


----------



## dak15 (May 3, 2009)

awesome job guys !!! myles you got some really good video of the blue !!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet video. Congrats on the blue and tuna. What did that big tuna weigh?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful fish Myles!!! Your leaderman is spot on, great job by the entire crew.

Kim


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good video mylo...I'm starting to doubt your taste in music though. I'll be there wednesday night in case you didn't get my text message earlier

good job on the wire alex

Jon...I see what you mean about both tuna on the gaff...you damn near went for a swim twice


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Great vid. Also thats one heck of a set up on the tuna tubes on the transom. Nice work.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

The tuna were 120 & 150. Alex did a great job wiring the blue marlin.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

What the video doesn't show is the way Myles Handled the boat to keep the fish from getting into the rig. All I can say is wow...you had to be there to believe it...:bowdown


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

nice video.the tubes across the transom are bad ass.are they a custom job or did they come with the boat?if all custom who did it?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*nice video.the tubes across the transom are bad ass.are they a custom job or did they come with the boat?if all custom who did it?


i may be wrong and if i am myles will correct me but i think Viking did them


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy crap you guys crushed em..stud hoo, two pigs and a nice blue best fishing trip! Way to go..


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

The tuna tubes were done by viking. We had them put in a 2hp swimming pool pump. They work very well we keep bonito alivefor about 12hrs.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great shooting on the video and the gaff...!

Keith Rawson


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (7/29/2009)*The tuna tubes were done by viking. We had them put in a 2hp swimming pool pump. They work very well we keep bonito alivefor about 12hrs.




free lining a bonita back to a hungry blue has got to be the ultimate and than watching them eat.first thing im gonna have installed on the new boat.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

That was awesome guys. Good job Pinneys.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*first thing im gonna have installed on the new boat.



Lol.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*the tubes across the transom are bad ass.


True story. They look awesome. A bit confusing though, is there a livewell underneath them, (hence the clear glass on the gunwhale)?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

They are built into the transom livewell...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *HaterAide (7/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*first thing im gonna have installed on the new boat.
> ...




your about as cool as cancer dude.almost as cool as this guy


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *HaterAide (7/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*the tubes across the transom are bad ass.
> ...


There was a regular livewell there but we asked for the tubes which they custom did at viking before we brought the boat back home. There were also lights in there which lighted up the livewell at night and could see the baits through the glass but the tubes are little more important for us.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome trip! Great job on the wire, but that gaff man is a little jumpy and completely nuts sticking that tuna in the ass.


----------

